# Offshore Charter Captains Wanted



## texasredzz (Jun 9, 2016)

Here is a great opportunity if you are looking to captain someone else's boat and avoid the hassle of maintaining your own! 

Looking to hire one or two resident charter captains in the next month or two. Primarily running charters during the week on a 35 ft center console and on weekends outside of tournament season. Boat is in excellent shape and will have all necessary charter permits. You must have your OUPV/Six Pack or greater and be in good standing on your state guide license. MUST have experience in running blue water charters. 

If your interested please give me a call to discuss the vessel, expectations, pay, and arrange an interview. 

Thanks and tight lines, 

Josh
361-944-3040


----------

